

PagerDuty (YC S10) Raises $10.7M From Andreessen Horowitz For IT Alert Service  - ultrasaurus
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/pagerduty-raises-10-2m-round-from-andreessen-horowitz-for-it-alert-service-modeled-on-aws-system/

======
antirez
Do one thing that is useful, try to do it very well, have paying happy
customers ASAP: you are building a good business, very well deserved.

More startups should do business to business IMHO.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks for the support Antirez. We have still have a many things do to help
our customers even more.

Also, thanks for you work on Redis and your essays (such as this one[1]).
These are helping many startups reach needed scalability and fault tolerance.

[1] <http://antirez.com/news/36>

------
mattlong
Congrats! Excited to see where they're going. I already have a love/hate
relationship with PD for occasionally waking me up at 3:00AM :)

------
bdwalter
We have about 20 users in PD. They live and die by this system. Love these
guys and have never seen a product like it.

------
sgrove
PagerDuty is an awesome product, and Alex is a super nice guy. It's a great
combination of a not-incredibly-sexy area with hair-on-fire customers. Really
excited to see them continuing to grow out and help people.

Congrats guys!

------
RokStdy
At first I thought, "why the heck would I pay these guys?" I can get nagios to
do this for me. But, I was totally wrong. I see the value. PD seems like a
really cool product that I'll have to try out. Thank you HackerNews!

------
FireBeyond
"Andreessen Horowitz Partner John O’Farrell said that there are studies that
show it costs $300,000 for a one-hour outage."

Huh, what? One hour of outage for who? What? Context is everything.

Also, this looks really good, but... what does this offer beyond coalescing of
alerts that almost any 'enterprise' level monitoring software does?

I'm curious as to how there's $11M worth of work involved in this product
needed - plus the $18-36/month/user for ongoing costs.

~~~
browser411
Guessing a large portion of that funding go towards marketing. They've likely
proven that their acquisition costs can scale profitably. They should grab
customers before others come along with a similar offering.

------
lanstein
We sincerely appreciate the support that so many of you have given us. If
you'd like to let us know what you'd like us to build next, please vote on our
UserVoice page: <http://feedback.pagerduty.com/forums/18293-general>

Also - we have an iPhone app now! It's in the App Store.

~~~
lanstein
Before anyone asks - Android is in the works!

~~~
RokStdy
Didn't see this on the feedback section (granted, I didn't look through each
page). Y'all should think about also having Disaster notifications for the
general business. I know for my company disaster recovery planning is a big
deal. Having the ability to initiate a DRP due to system alert, or manually
and then have it blast to a call tree would be huge.

------
maxcameron
Couldn't be happier for Alex and his team. Big up Toronto startups!!

~~~
purephase
PD has development offices in TO? Awesome! Love these guys. Good to know.

------
chrisdinn
This is excellent news, very excited for these guys. I look forward to
watching them grow. Truly an excellent product.

------
imsofuture
Please, please use this money to add negative-overrides. Scheduling is such a
pain without that available.

~~~
bpuvanathasan
Hi, It’s Baskar from PagerDuty. Could you please send us a note at
support@pagerduty.com about your negative-overrides. Thanks!

------
banachtarski
Is PagerDuty the only product of its kind in the space?

~~~
josh2600
Well, it's the best product. Believe it or not, a lot of telcos still have
pager backbones in production. Pacwest in California has something like 100k+
pagers still active.

So their competition is actual pagers IMHO.

------
adventured
AWS has an engineering team of 10,000+ people? Can that be right given Amazon
has 56,000 or so total? Surely they meant an engineering team of 1,000 people.

Rackspace generates $1.2x billion in sales with about half that many total
employees (not just on their engineering team). By most accounts I've seen,
AWS is around a billion in sales as well.

~~~
alexsolo
They probably meant that Amazon as a whole has an eng. team of 10,000 people.
At least, that's what I told them :)

------
rahulvohra
Awesome work! I remember this way back when :)

------
mrtron
Congrats folks!

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!

------
taigeair
wow finally!

------
prabak4
congrads

